# Replacing starter on Long 2360



## Missouri Long (Dec 9, 2020)

Does anybody have any tips on how to get a starter off one of these tractors? I have it loose and need about 1/2" more but the fuel and hydraulic pumps are in the way. I'd rather not take these off if I don't have to but will if necessary. If I do remove the fuel pump, will diesel continue to drip out the lines? Then I would need to prime the fuel system again right? If anybody has replaced a starter for these, where did you go for a new one?

Sorry for the peppering of questions. Any advice would help.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello Missouri Long, welcome to the forum.

A fuel pump and a hydraulic pump are pretty basic removals. Yes, you will have to purge the fuel system of air when done, but the hydraulic pump should prime itself. Replace gaskets to prevent leakage.


----------



## Missouri Long (Dec 9, 2020)

Thank you for the guidance Harry. Other than gaskets, anything new I should look to replace while I have this all apart?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

When you say "fuel pump", are you referring to the injection pump? Or a lift pump / fuel pump?? 

If you are talking about the injection pump, you should take precaution of not cranking or not disturbing the engine's position until the injection pump has been reinstalled to ensure it has been returned to its original position.


----------

